# Acer Travelmate Black screen



## toxinated (Jan 8, 2009)

When i press on the power button, the laptop starts making normal noises, the LEDs work properly but noting appears on the screen. The laptop will not start. Is total black with the mouse there(can be moved). Then when i on my com got this menu thingy den got Safe mode , Safe mode with networking, Safe mode with command prompt and start windows normally. All
options give me a black screen with my mouse there. Then when it start i can go to set-up by pressing F2 which doesn't help me at all. Then i can also go some thingy by pressing ETC . There have system repair, system restore, some backup thingy, command promt, and something i forgot. All the options has no use in rectifying the black screeen problem.


----------



## wroman3seguro (Sep 6, 2010)

Try this: press and hold Fn key, press power button, start pressing Esc key several times (10) very fast. If no work on first time, try ntil start. Work for me on 3rd. Not solve the problem permanently, but PC start and work until next ON. Repeat the process.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi toxinated please try the steps listed here http://www.techsupportforum.com/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html and if you still have no joy then try the steps here 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html


----------

